# The trade that would save our dreams of a title



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Minnesota Timberwolves

Incoming Players
Jamal CrawfordSalary: $6,480,000 Years Remaining: 5PTS: 13.6 REB: 3.1 AST: 3.5 PER: 15.00
Quentin RichardsonSalary: $6,945,500 Years Remaining: 4PTS: 8.2 REB: 4.2 AST: 1.6 PER: 9.60
Eddy CurrySalary: $7,394,663 Years Remaining: 0PTS: 13.9 REB: 6.2 AST: 0.3 PER: 17.14

Outgoing Players: Kevin Garnett



Atlanta Hawks

Incoming Players
Kevin OllieSalary: $2,950,200 Years Remaining: 1PTS: 2.7 REB: 1.4 AST: 1.4 PER: 7.82
Kyle KorverSalary: $3,636,364 Years Remaining: 4PTS: 11.4 REB: 3.3 AST: 2.0 PER: 12.35
Samuel DalembertSalary: $8,477,178 Years Remaining: 5PTS: 7.7 REB: 8.3 AST: 0.4 PER: 14.91

Outgoing Players: Josh Smith, Joe Johnson (2007 1st round selection)



Philadelphia 76ers

Incoming Players
Josh SmithSalary: $1,560,000 Years Remaining: 1PTS: 10.8 REB: 6.7 AST: 2.3 PER: 15.48
Joe JohnsonSalary: $12,000,000 Years Remaining: 4PTS: 20.5 REB: 4.1 AST: 6.7 PER: 18.40

Outgoing Players: Kevin Ollie, Kyle Korver, Samuel Dalembert, John Salmons





New York Knicks

Incoming Players
Kevin GarnettSalary: $18,000,000 Years Remaining: 3PTS: 21.8 REB: 12.7 AST: 4.1 PER: 26.79
John SalmonsSalary: $1,699,001 Years Remaining: 0PTS: 7.6 REB: 2.7 AST: 2.7 PER: 10.72

Outgoing Players: Jamal Crawford, Quentin Richardson, Eddy Curry


Why for Minny: Kevin Garnett has expressed interest in leaving the city if they don’t start competing and winning games, rather then subject yourself to be a slave to a guy your paying 18 MILLION dollars, get rid of him. That’s what they did, and in return get Eddy Curry (Who’s doing fine). 3pt threat’s Quentin Richardson and Jamal Crawford. 

Why for New York: They’ve wanted to get Kevin Garnett for so long, this for them would be a dream. What was Jamal Crawford, Q and Curry to this team? They were ****, they were **** on a losing team, now Marbs/KG is back together in the city they both love, nothing can go wrong, they also acquired veteran swing-man John Salmons….not a bad deal for Isiah. 

Why for Atlanta: They’ve coveted Sammy Dalembert legitimately in free agency (They were willing to offer that contract we were forced to sign him too). They also acquired 3pt shooting threat Kyle Korver, and veteran guard Kevin Ollie. They basically brought in a big man, and a 3pt threat, and they’ll be locked up for some time. 

Why for Philadelphia: If Billy King did this, then he did his home-work on all 3 teams involved, because it was a steal. Josh Smith is basically an all-around athlete that fills the hole at the 3 spot and Joe Johnson becomes our starting guard over Kevin Ollie. Did I mention they also got a top, 5 pick? 

Overall, all 4 teams got what it wanted, New York obviously made the biggest splash, but I think Atlanta And Philly got what it needed to become contenders in their respective hopes (Championship for Philly, playoff for Atlanta). 


Just think:

Iverson
Johnson
Smith
Webber
Tyrus Thomas (With ATL draft pick)

CAN YOU SAY WE'RE BACK?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

funny, i was just wondering where you'd been..

remember when the 8-player trade went down last ofseason?
n it was the biggest trade ever?

remember when the Shaq trade went down?
n it was amazing that Shaq was being traded?


what makes you think:
Joe Johnson and Kevin Garnett (big stars)
Josh Smith, Samuel Dalembert (young stars)
Eddy Curry, Sam Dalembert (BIG stars ((i know i mentioned sammi twice)
along with 3 or 4 other large salaries
could possibly all be involved in a real trade?
i don't even wanna ask about everyone's cap situation after this.

no offence, but.... ridiculous


(oh, and for atlanta - essentially, sending AWAY a 1st, JJ and Josh Smith?
FOR - Sammi D, kevin ollie and Korver?!!)


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Let me break it down simpler for you: The Hawks and 76ers are allowing the Knicks and Wolves to make a deal.

In other words, neither team is trading with one another. The reason the Hawks would agree to the 76er deal is that they get a peremier center in Sammy Dalembert, and a top-notched 3pt shooter in Kyle Korver. The reason the 76ers would agree, is that Josh Smith solves their problems at the 3, while having an explosive 1 and 2 guard on the lineup. Not to mention that pick for 2007, that could very well allow us to get Tyrus Thomas next year. 

The reason the Knicks would agree is that they LOVE Kevin Garnett and incase you HAVEN'T noticed they disregard cap space. This trade for New York, would give them one of the more pheneomonal scoring lineups in the NBA, change the coach and I gurantee 50 wins nothing more or less. The reason the Wolves would agree is that, KG has offically been named a cancer, he's blown up towards their front-office for the first times in nearly a decade. There's no way Minny willl wanna put up with that. The fact is they got a legit-center now in Eddy Curry and 2 3pt threats who could either start or come off the bench, all they need know is a point guard.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

i can understand the mini-NY trade (not sure mini should do that do, could impede the development of McCants). and what happens to ricky davis?

just realised, don't they both work as seperate trades?

that woulda been less confusing.

i just dont see why the hawks would trade away smith AND JJ (AND a 1st) for a spot up shooter and a bigman, seeing how Smith's been labelled one of the futures of the franchise. (it would help the development of M. Williams though). i'm not even counting ollie.

i think something involving Al Harrington would be more realistic.
(he can play at the three, he didn for indiana)

like harrington for korver, willie green and...mike bradley? (for salary purposes)

you can always add in picks to that to balance it.
but eitherway, something like that's a lot more likely than 2 blockbuster megadeals.

(but i do agree with you, it would definitely help y'all wishes for a title!)


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

How would the Sixers possibly get Joe Johnson and Josh Smith in return for Korver, Salmons, Dalembert, and Ollie? Atlanta wouldn't give up either of those guys for anyone you have the Sixers sending out.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm not feeling this thread at all :clown:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Marvin Williams is a bust, he gets 20 minutes a game and barely averages 7 points, total waste of a selection.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Marvin Williams is a bust, he gets 20 minutes a game and barely averages 7 points, total waste of a selection.


He's only 20 years old and playing on a team loaded with swing men. Give him some time.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

that would never happen 

atlanta and T-wolves get the crap end of the stick


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

What would the sixers do with Iggy? Sixth man? lol. 
The sixers give up nothing and your saying they would get joe johnson, josh smith and a top 3 pick for dalembert, ollie, salmons and korver??


Heres a better deal
Philadelphia 76ers
Outgoing Players
John Salmons, Kyle Korver, Samuel Dalembert
Incoming Players
Shaquile O'Neil, Dwyane Wade, Jason Williams, Miami 2006 1st round pick
:naughty:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sad just sad


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Let's review the top-5 picks of the draft:

1: Milwaukee-C Andrew Bogut= You average 0.88 blks a game and you were considered the best College had to offer LMAO. (Source for statstic: ESPN). I feel very bad for the Bucks.

2: Atlanta=SF Marvin Williams= Marvin averages 24.1 minutes a game (This is a fair considerable amount of time for a 2nd overall pick on a team filled with swingmen). He only averages 8 points and pulls down 3 boards. Not bad for the 15th pick,but again this is the 2ND OVERALL PICK in the draft. And in those 24.1 minutes, he averages 2.9 (Almost 3) fouls a contest. YOU CAN'T justify that pick absouetely horrible by Atlanta. 

3: Deron Williams (Utah): He averages only 1.3 minutes more then Marvin Willams but scores 2 more (10.3). He averages 2 boards a contest (2.4). He averages nearly 5 assists. ( 4.3). He nearly averages a steal a game (0.75). It's a solid selection. Again not the 3RD overall pick in the draft, but he obviously outclassed the other two in a way you have to shake your head. 

4: NOK: Chris Paul (PG): This is where annihilation begins, where the top 3 picks don't even come close, where every stat-whore laughs and wonders what the hell ar eyou people thinking. Averaging over 36 minutes a game (36.4). Chris Paul averages at least 7 more points then the first overall pick (Bogut) (16.4). If you think the fact that he averages 5 boards (5.3) a game is amazing, check out how 4.5 of them are coming from the defensive end of the ball. He's right there with Allen Iverson! In terms of assists per game. (7.9) He also averages 2+ SPG (2.26). He may average 2.4 turnovers a game, but he makes it up with his assists/TO ratio (3.36). That'd be 3 assists for every turnover, remarkable. He's single-handedly leading this team to playoff contention.

My Overall conclusion: If the 3 mentioned players were projected to be better Then Chris Paul, then this is a very weak draft. ATL/MIL/UTAH have to REGRET ever passing up on this guy. If these were the top 3 picks in the draft (Bogut, 0.88 blks a game) Williams 3.9 fouls a game, and Deron Williams (He's solid, but still is he Paul? Hell no). Then seriously don't defend them.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Let's review the top-5 picks of the draft:
> 
> 1: Milwaukee-C Andrew Bogut= You average 0.88 blks a game and you were considered the best College had to offer LMAO. (Source for statstic: ESPN). I feel very bad for the Bucks.
> 
> ...


 what does any of what you just wrote have to do with your trade scenario


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Trade's not happening, too much star power moving and too many teams involved to complicate things. Sixers getting Joe Johnson and Josh Smith for what they're giving up would never fly, and thats not even counting the top 5 pick you have them getting somehow. Chris Paul shouldn't be MVP by the way, your going way overboard with that. He's a lock for R.O.Y. but thats where it ends. As someone else already said, you can't call this draft a bust, weak or whatever else b/c you have to give the younger players a chance to progress. 2-3 years down the line you can start judging it.


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> what does any of what you just wrote have to do with your trade scenario


i was wondering the exact same thing...also, he said he was gonna review the top 5, and only did 4...

sixersfan4life is usually really funny...lately it's been getting kind of irritating.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Atlanta gets raped in that deal.


----------

